# remote shutdown



## Timoken (Sep 4, 2003)

how do i shutdown my mac from another mac? tried the unix-command "shutdown" after i logged in via ssh from work and when i came back home there was a black screen with weird unix-code on it.


----------



## Lycander (Sep 4, 2003)

OSX is *BSD so I think 'shutdown' or 'shutdown now' just drops you into single user mode. 

EDIT: actually I think that's exactly what's happening, you're in single user mode.

I usually use *halt -n* to safely bring down my Linux boxes.


----------



## a-bort (Sep 4, 2003)

Just used 'shutdown' on my osx 10.2.6 box the way i used it on Suse Linux, and still do on  Debian. It works perfectly. This will work...:
shutdown -h now

EDIT: to be clear: 'shutdown -h now' shuts your machine down completely.
EDIT2: and it's also fully safe!


----------



## davidbrit2 (Sep 5, 2003)

It used to give a kernel panic on really old versions of OS X. So I guess they fixed that, right?


----------



## Lycander (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by davidbrit2 _
> *It used to give a kernel panic on really old versions of OS X. So I guess they fixed that, right? *


LOL. Well it did cause a shutdown of some sorts did it not?


----------



## a-bort (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by davidbrit2 _
> *It used to give a kernel panic on really old versions of OS X. So I guess they fixed that, right? *



Did not now! Then they took 'shutdown' indeed very litterally..

I use osx only since i had a mac above my old 6400, this is a half year ago, so i did not use 10.1 a lot.. Surely not the unix/open bsd part..


----------

